# Ayuda con comandos del Eagle



## Dr. Science (Oct 2, 2006)

Hola a todos, he estado jugando con el Eagle y bueeeno, ya lo controlo más o menos, la cuestión es que quiero maximizar el espacio para el esquema eliminando barras de tareas porque ya me entiendo bastante bien con la línea de comandos, pero todavía me queda alguna duda, a ver si algún alma caritativa me puede ayudar.

Necesito comandos o combinaciones de teclas para estas acciones (si existen, claro):

Save as

Save all

Crear una hoja nueva (sheet) y cambiar de hoja, eliminar hoja etc...

El comando "cancelar" (el botón "stop"), también el "go"

Creo que existe una forma mediante teclado para hacer emerger el panel de control... o eso creo haber leído un día...

Y LO MAS IMPORTANTE...

¿Hay alguna manera de hacer reaparecer la barra de menú mediante el teclado si la deshabilito en OPTIONS>User interface?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Dr. Science (Oct 2, 2006)

Bueno, dentro d elo malo ya he conseguido hacer reaparecer la barra de menú, no mediante teclado pero la he recuperado...

(mediante el panel de control, OPTIONS>User Interface...

Si hay alguna manera más de hacerlo... os sgradecería que me la contaseis...


----------



## Dr. Science (Oct 6, 2006)

A vé, como veo que aquí el eagle es algo desconocido para la mayoría, sigo posteando mis descubrimientos y de paso aprendeis algo:

Save as: en línea de comandos se escribe "write nombre_archivo", esta acción guarda el esquema renombrado en la carpeta de proyecto.


Saludos.


----------

